# 1,4 ADD aka Boldione



## PROTE (May 31, 2002)

How does this new prohormone compare with 1-test?  Anyone tried it yet?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 1, 2002)

never even heard of it.


----------



## Blade (Jun 2, 2002)

boldione works works quiet well but it doesnt compare to 1-test .because boldione makes you eat more by causing your body to make more red blood cells which carrys more oxygen and food too your muscles. i got some very good gains from it and its really easy to maintain the mass when your off the cycle.


----------



## PulsatingArt (Jul 7, 2002)

i really packed on some noticable mass from molecular nutritions version of boldione, not just from what i saw, but people that didn't see me in a week noticed it in a shocking way, either way, here's what i noticed.

my weights in ALL of my workouts increased big time
my pumps were very long-lasting
my size was noticable from the outside

i got scared of the potential side effects and stopped using it.

take it for what it is worth to you.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 9, 2002)

After some studying and consultation with GP, it probably works pretty well but not as good as 1-ad! The diols work better than the diones and it probably has slight aromatizing qualities. It would be good to stack with 1-ad.


----------



## PulsatingArt (Jul 11, 2002)

well, i haven't tried the 1-ad, or 1-test yet, but if they work better than boldione, i'll be a monster cuz boldione worked wonders for me in a very short period of time, and i maintained the strength afterwards.  i might go back on it and stack it with 1-test.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm not a big fan of these kind of products, but I have to say that a buddy at my gym tried the boldione, and I was pretty friggin impressed with his gains.  Granted, he also improved his diet, but his gains were in no way due to diet alone.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by PROTE *_
> How does this new prohormone compare with 1-test?  Anyone tried it yet?



Should read 1,4 andro.
It does stimulate appetite, and makes you harder and more vascular.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 21, 2002)

Unlike 1AD which was created in a lab as a dione, then perfected to a diol, 1,4-andro isn't made by human hands but extracted from the feces of a cow. In any case, 1,4-andro can be considered the non-5-alpha reduced version of 1AD and a potent anabolic precursor. However, it definitely leaves a lot of stacking options. Because of the 1-double bond it has a high oral efficacy, meaning low doses can exert an effect. So in a stack with another prohormone it may be able to rival the effect of a mild steroid....(This is the dione version)


A diol version is now available and this could without a doubt surpass any prohormone ever created!


----------



## tenchi (Oct 23, 2002)

I ran a couple short cycles of 1-T + 4-AD (Avant's ONE+) and had excellent results. My next round starting next week will be Boldione (Molecular's) plus 4-AD (Avant's 4-ADerm). I'm interested in making some comparisons between these cycles and will post results if anyone is interested.


----------



## Zarathustra (Nov 4, 2002)

I'm definitely interested in your results man. I'm getting ready to do the Molecular Boldione and the 4AD ethergels myself. I wanted to try stacking something different with the 4AD this time because my last experience with 1-T produced some serious lethargy and libido loss.


----------



## 1Fast400 (Nov 4, 2002)

> I'm definitely interested in your results man. I'm getting ready to do the Molecular Boldione and the 4AD ethergels myself.




I wouldn't run the 4AD gels if it were me.  You have to think about this.  For basically the same cost molecular tries to convice you that you'll get 6x the amount of absorbtion over regular 4AD.

They gels are 25mg per cap with 120 per bottle.  Androdiol Select from Ergo is 300mg/60 caps per bottle.  A 50mg cap would have to give the same effect as a 300mg pill.  That is hard for me to go with.  Especially when you can just take your 4AD with flax oil to get a similar effect.    




> I wanted to try stacking something different with the 4AD this time because my last experience with 1-T produced some serious lethargy and libido loss.



Did you stack the 1-T and 4AD together?  What type of 1-T and 4AD did you use?  You can combat those effects with the proper 4AD product.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 4, 2002)

Zara, I know where you can get three times the 1,4 at two times the cost!!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 4, 2002)

I am noticing some extreme tiredness on 1-T.  Until reading this I have been assuming it is due to personal stress (levels have been quite high lately).  It has felt almost like I have narcolepsy (sp?).

But my gains have been terrific.  For example in two weeks my bench strength has gone up a ton:


--------------------------Week 1----------Week 2-------Week 3
.
Incline Dumbbell....130s x 6 + 2.........130 x 8............140 x 6+1
Press:..................130s x 3 + 2.........130 x 5+1......130 x 8
............................100 x 9 + 1...........110 x 10........120 x 9


----------



## ZECH (Nov 5, 2002)

TP....that's why it is a good idea to stack a 1 test product with some 4 ad. It conteracts the lathargy. The higher the dose of 1 test the worse it is....Usually if you take 200mg of 1-test a day, you need to take in about 400mg/day of 4/ad. And the 4/ad has benefits also.....


----------



## Zarathustra (Nov 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by 1Fast400 *_
> 
> Did you stack the 1-T and 4AD together?  What type of 1-T and 4AD did you use?  You can combat those effects with the proper 4AD product.



I used 1-TU (Nutrex) for four weeks with the molecular 4-AD ethergels, took a four week off period, then resumed my cycle by switching to one+ (after hearing better feedback from this particular product). I felt relatively the same degree of lethargy in both cycles, but the gains in strength and size were good. I think its just a mental particularity effect, but I prefer the caps over the transdermal application. I wasn't aware of the duplication of effects produced by flax oil; thanks for the info; what kind of 4AD do you prefer? I don't believe I will be using any 1-T or 1AD products again though anyway due to the high potentiality for side effects (I got some nasty zits that still haven't gone away). I think I'm gonna stick to the less androgenic pro-hormones.


----------



## Zarathustra (Nov 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Zara, I know where you can get three times the 1,4 at two times the cost!!!!!



Sounds good man; Is it a reputable company? I've considered using Boldione only on the basis of great feedback I've heard from reputable individuals.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 6, 2002)

Zara, I sent you a PM...


----------



## 1Fast400 (Nov 6, 2002)

If going with 4AD, just go with Ergo Pharm AdnroDiol Select.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 6, 2002)

I still like the 4/ad transdermal better.........


----------



## Zarathustra (Nov 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Zara, I sent you a PM...



Thanks bro, the site is nice. 

Judging by the feedback I've been hearing, you're right on about going with the transdermal 4AD. I'm starting a 4ADerm and 1, 4 andro cycle this week.


----------

